# Renommer avec automator



## satzz (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'essaye de renommer des fichiers en masse avec automator et j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils avisés :

j'ai plusieurs fichiers dans une arborescence de dossiers, et je voudrais renommer chacun des fichiers selon le dossier dans lequel il se trouve, je ne trouve pas comment avec l'action "renommer les fichiers du finder"...

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2011)

Ne serait-ce pas "Renommer les éléments du Finder"?


----------



## satzz (19 Mars 2011)

oui effectivement c'est ça, mais je ne trouve pas comment faire pour renommer en fonction du nom du dossier qui contient le fichier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2011)

Je n'y connais rien, mais la solution est là, quelque part :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index...pid=3264674&mode=threaded&start=#entry3264674


----------



## satzz (19 Mars 2011)

je vais voir ce que je peut en faire

merci pour le lien


----------



## gmaa (19 Mars 2011)

En voyant les possibilités plus que limitées de "traitement de texte" d'automator j'allais aussi renvoyer vers AppleScript...


----------



## satzz (20 Mars 2011)

ça marche nickel, c'est pile poil ce qu'il me fallait 

merci tout plein


----------

